# HEY YOU SCOTTISH GIRLS



## anastasia5000 (Oct 31, 2007)

I WOULD REALLY LOVE TO KEEP THE SCOTTISH PART OF ME ALIVE BY FINDING A DONOR FROM MY PART OF THE WORLD . IS THERE ANYONE WHO WOULD BE WILLING TO HELP US IT WOULD INVOLVE AN ALL EXPENSES TRIP TO ATHENS BUT IT WOULD BE WONDERFUL !!!


----------

